# Saudi Iqama Holder can get Abu Dhabi Employment VISA without Cancel Saudi Visa



## sk7035 (Aug 28, 2018)

Dual Residence :


Dear some one help me on this?
Indian Saudi Iqama Holder can get Abu Dhabi Employment VISA without Canceling Saudi Residence Visa?


----------

